# Toby is now going to the bathroom in the house :(



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

Today when we got home from work there was a huge poop in the middle of the living room floor. We cleaned it up and moved on. Then about an hour later, Toby was in the hall standing funny, and I said "what are you doing buddy?" and went out there, and he was just standing there, looking at me, peeing on the rug. Then I noticed another sopped up puddle on the dining room rug. He has NEVER done this before.

Since this is a sudden change in behavior overnight, could it be from a brain tumor progressing? He still ate tonight but seems more tired than usual.

The peeing and pooping in the house was just completely weird for him. I'm not mad at him, I just feel sad.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sad too reading your post. Toby is such a sweetheart, I am sorry for what is happening with him.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Poor Toby! That is so sad. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear this. Not sure how old Toby is and whether you have other symptoms that make you suspect a brain tumor. My old gal, Callie started having head tremors when she turned 14 and 4 months later when she was on antibiotics she would just pee wherever she was at the time. We thought it was the anti biotics but days later she started having seiures. Have you thought about having him checked out at the vet. The poor boy can't help it. Sending prayers and good thoughts to you and Toby.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this, I would talk to your Vet too. 

Toby is such a beautiful boy, my thoughts and prayers for you and your boy.


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes, he is on phenobarbital for grand mal seizures, but has done fine on the meds for over a month. He went out three times last night to pee, but at least he knew he needed to go out. He seems to be sleeping even more than usual. Just taking it one day at a time. We knew we only had a few months, so I just need to pay attention to see if his good days outweigh his bad.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im so sorry


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think that is one of the hardest things to do, but if he is having more good days than bad, then it's not his time yet .

You just have to make the most of those good days as possible and enjoy every second of it.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I a so sorry. It is so hard to see this type of thing happen to our best friends. Hugs to you and Toby.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry...poor guy...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

I would ask the vet, too.
So sorry for all that Toby and you are going through.


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yesterday was a good day. This rollercoaster ride is exhausting.


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

We said goodbye last night  I am so so so so so sad. I have a longer posting on the "Rainbow Bridge" forum.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss of Toby. Nothing any of us say will lessen your pain and sorrow.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry. My sympathies go out to you. Godspeed to the Rainbow Bridge dear Toby. ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luvstaff*



luvs2laff75 said:


> We said goodbye last night  I am so so so so so sad. I have a longer posting on the "Rainbow Bridge" forum.


Luvstaff:

I am so very sorry about Toby. You did the right thing. He's with my Smooch and Snobear now!


----------

